# New flooring



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can tell you one thing I'm never doing this again!! Lol I do not envy those who have to do this everyday. My back is already sore!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

looking good


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I wish I could get off my lazy *** and do that. Lol


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great so far, I did a floor once never again lol


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

When hurricane Katrina came through we got a lot of water in the house and had to replace our wood floors, it was hard at first and we couldn't figure it out but after we started doing it a little but it was easy! Just need practice lol. Floors looking good!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man I went 10 rounds with that stuff once before. It gets easier about 2 days in lol


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol now that we're to the straight part, it's better. Cutting around the fireplace sucked.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I did that 4 years ago. Last year I laid slate tile in the kitchen and that was something I never want to do again, tile work can suck it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I paid someone to do our tile. I wasn't gonna tackle that one myself.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep me and goodtimes do construction for a living and it can "suck making a living on your knees" (no pun intended) but flooring is very rewarding when your done


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ thats what she said.... sorry i had to its P's fault lol

no pun to you mudslinger


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Selma isn't far. Lol. If you are bored tomorrow. Haha j/k


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mudslinger800x said:


> Yep me and goodtimes do construction for a living and it can "suck making a living on your knees" (no pun intended) but flooring is very rewarding when your done


At least your making good money on your knees......


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

It's not 2 bad to do just takes practice and patience measure 3 times cut 1 I have done miles of it 4 side work


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Been doing it since it was glue together pergo. Like someone just said it's not to bad once you get used to it. P if you need any tips on the finishing jamb wall ( tricky) let me or 800x know. :thumbup:
Looks good btw!
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

im not looking forward to it! i have had all the materials for a couple months but i still havent even started yet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes any tips on the last piece would be nice. 

Den


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hall


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Heck yea, looks really good.. I bet your glad to be done


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well,we still have the last piece by the front door. And all the qtr-round & transitions to put down. But the worst part is done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> Well,we still have the last piece by the front door. And all the qtr-round & transitions to put down. But the worst part is done.


Lol the last piece by the door might be the hardest part. J/k looks good. 

You have to remove little raised ridge(5n1 works best) on the tongue b/c you can't lift laminate up at angle to get it to lock in b/c it's under the jamb. Don't glue until you have test fit b/c if you haven't removed enough of the ridge you will get shavings, from retrimming, in the glue and you will never get it tight. Slide the piece under the jamb far enough to fit tongue in groove. Test fit. Once you got a good fit, open the joint back up and glue joint with a water based exterior grade wood glue (no liquid nails) and reinstall. Don't worry about getting glue everywhere because it will wipe off with a wet rag and dried glue will peel off. Tape piece till glue dries. If you can't get last piece under the jamb you may have to break back the laminate, slide your cut jamb piece in, reinstall coarse you just removed and then install cut jamb piece. Leave a slight gap up against threshold if it is an exterior door and trim out. I like to use a t-mold and rip it in half and remove t part (little square tit on the bottom of the trim)of t-mold so that you can silicone or liquid nails it down directly to the floor tight up against threshold . If silicone or liquid nails squishes out a little don't be tempted to wipe. Just let it dry, lightly score with a razor knife and peel off. Hope I didn't confuse you lol.Happy New Year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I got almost 3/4 of my living room done today in the same stuff. It sure sucked doing it by myself. The first couple of runs were a pita but after that it wasn't bad besides having to walk out to the shop to use the saw On top of it raining today. Ima have a time on my last run gonna have lots of waste because of the odd ball size of the room. No way to make it work with out with out have to rip every piece.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks good man!

I helped do my parent's old house, then most of my house, then my parent's new house......I reccomend lots of drugs(ibprofen, etc)....lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute650i said:


> my last run gonna have lots of waste because of the odd ball size of the room. No way to make it work with out with out have to rip every piece.


Us too. I thought I had it worked out just right, but when we got to the other side of the room, there's a 3/4" gap at the end of the wall. Starts out as a little less than a 1/2" gap which I could probably cover w/ the the qtr round. But the wall isnt square, you can see the bow in the wall. Sucks. So I'm going to have to use all my scrap (glad I saved it) to rip little 3/4" pieces to go flush w/ the baseboard.

Goodtimes thanks for the tip. That's what we had kinda planned to try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> Us too. I thought I had it worked out just right, but when we got to the other side of the room, there's a 3/4" gap at the end of the wall. Starts out as a little less than a 1/2" gap which I could probably cover w/ the the qtr round. But the wall isnt square, you can see the bow in the wall. Sucks. So I'm going to have to use all my scrap (glad I saved it) to rip little 3/4" pieces to go flush w/ the baseboard.
> 
> Goodtimes thanks for the tip. That's what we had kinda planned to try.


You mean there is a house that isn't square...lol. You need to go to lowes and get a laminate stretcher. They work great.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is that like a left hand come-a-longand a sky hook? Or were you serious? lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

came out nice P!!!!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks really nice! I did that to a bedroom of ours. Had to cut it into an angled closet w/slider doors. Looks good but went thru some expensive saw blades in the process. Still a lot easier than laying ceramic tile tho!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> Is that like a left hand come-a-longand a sky hook? Or were you serious? lol


Closer to a right handed come-along...lol. Times when I wish. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds like you guys are pros. Anyone want to make a trip to Calgary?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ There's a whole lot of jokes about how wood and cold don't go well together but, I'll just let you all make them up on your own.

:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^That's not made up. It's true :sgrin:


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

That's not easy work. I installed carpet for a while and helped a guy install wood flooring. Sure is nice to look at when your done though.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks good Jon. We're planing on ripping up the carpet in our living room , hallway and laying wood down in the spring.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stogie if there's anything I can suggest its a good saw w/ a fresh blade, and some sort of jamb saw. We used one of those craftsman vibrating saws. Worked great & we even used it to trim some small pieces off the planks too. Jigsaw came in handy too. As well as a rubber mallet. We found out a few helpful tips with locking them in too, like using a separate piece to lock into the one you're putting down, and hit it w/ the mallet, not the one your laying down. Dad had a neat little puller too that goes up under the base board and has a tab that you can hit w/ the hammer to pull the board back to you. 

We finished it up tonight. I just need to buy some qtr-round & all my transitions tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you get it finished polaris? Hope your not upset about me kidding around about laminate stretcher. I have a tendency to kid around a lot. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah I though it was Hilarious. I've been in the construction world before so I know about sky hooks & left handed come-a-longs and cans of no-stick for welders. 


I'm almost done nailing my 1/4 round back down. Gt all my transitions down & cut all my 1/4 r&d & painted the naked ends that show & nailed some of it down & decided I needed an MIMB break. All that's left is to finish that & caulk it all & put the furniture back


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Good deal!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hallway. Got all the molding Down. I'll post the den pic once furniture is back where it's suppose to be lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guest bathroom got a little work too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Go ahead on with your bad self! Looks good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol thanks.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Came out nice!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hell yeah bro, looks awesome!!!!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

